# PRECISION ENGRAVING



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 30 2004, 05:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

How much would something like this cost, Eze?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

nice.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hell yeah


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

thanks, wait till you see what this tranny will be one. It will become 3 time world champion no doubt.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

ok, finally the actual website is up, its

www.eprecisionengraving.com


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

how much do knock off engraving cost?


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 1 2004, 06:11 AM
> *thanks, wait till you see what this tranny will be one.  It will become 3 time world champion no doubt.
> [snapback]2259340[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

all of our knock offs are 200.0 for a set of all chrome and 250.00 for all gold, 275.00 for two tone. Let us know if we can assist you in coming up with a design we have many non club logo designs as well. Go to our website for more pics. www.eprecisionengraving.com. thanks


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Good work Homie!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

THANKS UCE


----------



## tarrera (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, good work. I especially like what your doing with the bolts. good idea!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

thanks.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I hope most of you got a glimpse of the different engraved bolts that we had at the supershow, if not check some of them out at our website. We have them with your club logo engraved on them, much points for details. As per the opinions of some of the judges at the super show.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------ENGRAVER

sup EZ, those bolts are crazy!!!
keep it up! you'll be getting a order from us soon!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

great, I will be waiting, keep in touch on the shows out there, I may be able to fly out next year. Once I finish these projects


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 8 2004, 06:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what do u charge to do something like that on hyrdo tanks


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

and do u do the plating as well


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 30 2004, 03:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is just total bad ass right there :thumbsup:

I'll have to try and post a pic of the bicycle seat EZ did for me. :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Chrome tanks such as those would run about 175.00 each plated including the tank, 200.00 gold and 250.00 two tone.

thanks


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Tony O, I saw you at the show but you were busy taking pics of a frame. Your bike looks really sharp. Did you happen to see the trike next to you from Rollerz, I engraved those parts. what did you think


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 30 2004, 06:18 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

ur work is bad a**... do you know the shipping price for a set of knockoffs from Florida.....please let me know...thanks


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Sup EZ, it was nice meeting you at the show...We'll have to look into getting some of those KOs for next year :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

DEECADDY, IT IS NORMALLY 9-10 DOLLERS FOR SHIPPING ON ALL OUR SPINNERS WITHIN THE CONTINENTAL UNITED STATES. CALL ME I AM SURE WE CAN WORK SOMTHING OUT.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

CADILLACDEVILLE96 IT WAS GREAT MEETING YOU AND THE REST OF THE MEMBERS FROM UCE. I HOPE WE CAN MEET YOUR STANDARDS AND ENGRAVE FOR YOU WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE, THANKS AGAIN, TALK TO YOU SOON.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 15 2004, 01:53 AM
> *Tony O, I saw you at the show but you were busy taking pics of a frame.  Your bike looks really sharp.  Did you happen to see the trike next to you from Rollerz,  I engraved those parts.  what did you think
> [snapback]2297363[/snapback]​*


Yeah I love the Lil Outer Limits trike. He needs to replate a few parts but overall I think he should have taken the title. His frame is bad ass and yeah the engraving came out great too :thumbsup:

What other bikes out there did you engrave on? Did you see, I put up the seat you did for me on my display. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

dam bro you guys do some bad ass work is it all done by machine or by hand ? i do it my self heres a pic of something m still working on but this is all done by hand and theres lots of hours put in to this and still not finish .....lol :angry:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

:biggrin: Good Work


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 19 2004, 07:03 PM
> *dam bro you guys do some bad ass work is it all done by machine or by hand ? i do it my self heres a pic of something m still working on but this is all done by hand and theres lots of hours put in to this and still not finish .....lol :angry:
> [snapback]2310861[/snapback]​*


Do you use acid etching for that?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2004, 01:11 PM
> *Do you use acid etching for that?
> [snapback]2311513[/snapback]​*



no dremel


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Oct 20 2004, 02:05 AM
> *no dremel
> [snapback]2312411[/snapback]​*


Oh ok no wonder it took so long to do. Acid etching is faster and comes out pretty clean looking.

Do you make a temlate and then just dremel it on the surface?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

i draw it in the glass and then go over it


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

this one was done long time ago for a friend of mine but he sold the car and i found it @ the wrecking yard dam it was a nice blazer


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Man I wish I had the cash.Looks really good.How do you go about pricing the stuff is it by size or is it by how much you need done?Whats the biggest piece you can do?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I charge by the piece and then by how much engraving someone wants for example an a-arm starts at 200.00 each but can go up to 300.00 depending on the designs. I can engrave up to the size of a car frame or bigger if I needed to. We have done trannies, rear ends, engine blocks and so on.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hey bro this is dan from michigan..you havent got back to me on the hydro tanks i want engraved..whats up


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

hey, Dan I lost my numbers from my phone, can you e-mail me your number and I will get back to you asap.


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

u still got the pics of those spinners u did???


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

for sure, just go to my website and you will see them there. I have many different types of spinners there


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 9 2004, 05:57 AM
> *for sure, just go to my website and you will see them there.  I have many different types of spinners there
> [snapback]2375131[/snapback]​*


ok but i was 2 lazy to look


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

didn't find them i like how ur site was set up b4  i couldn't find the cadillac knockoffs either


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

give me a call after 5:00, we can talk about them then 562 760-9788


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

all your work is awesone engraver, amazing, seriously, just wondering, what kind of engraving machines do you use?


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Eazy, Whats Up man? Has your number came up for the docks yet? Mine is coming up really soon. I know you have been busy. PM me for the final price on my plaque. I hope you can make it down for our 15 year annivarsary party in feb. 05. Thanks. Julio


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 9 2004, 12:12 PM
> *all your work is awesone engraver, amazing, seriously,  just wondering, what kind of engraving machines do you use?
> [snapback]2376216[/snapback]​*


he won't tell Jesus boy


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I love the work. I will have to look you up when it comes time for my car!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 30 2004, 07:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet work homie!!! i just shot u a pm......get back to me when u can...thanx alot


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

EAZY is a good guy , he has done some work for me .


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Nov 11 2004, 11:18 AM
> *EAZY is a good guy , he has done some work for me .
> [snapback]2384743[/snapback]​*



that my grocery getter in your avatar now?
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 11 2004, 08:50 PM
> *that my grocery getter in your avatar now?
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2386754[/snapback]​*


sorry dude , I have no idea how it got there ? Probaby cuz I copied my car from you avatar before............


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Clean work bro. We have something coming out that might need some work. I'll hook up with you when we get the final plan down.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

eazy,whats up homie?u gonna be in odessa checkin it out??peace..


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

i think you guys are taking bout a different EAZY .....................lol


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Nov 12 2004, 11:38 AM
> *i think you guys are taking bout a different EAZY .....................lol
> [snapback]2388889[/snapback]​*


eazy the engraver


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Nov 12 2004, 10:44 AM
> *sorry dude , I have no idea how it got there ? Probaby cuz I copied my car from you avatar before............
> [snapback]2388588[/snapback]​*



ok thought it was odd..lol :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

EAZY THE ENGRAVER WILL BE OUT IN ODESSA FOR THE SHOW, IF I CAN FIND SOME WARM CLOTHING!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

we are offering a 15% discount on all of our product for the holidays. Visit our website and call us with any questions


----------



## tarrera (Aug 10, 2004)

Engraver -

Called you a couple months ago, no return phone call. The message I left you was purely an effort to meet you. I didn't know until reading the earlier posts your sensitive about others seeing how work is performed, If you're not responding to me because I suggested we meet at your shop. well that's fine, but seeing how you work wasn't my intention. Again, referring to my other post, it was to meet other engravers. Tarrera.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I belived I did return your call once. I think you may have thought I was in Long Beach at the time. I am currently in Dallas TX. I to would like to meet you, I think I could learn a thing or two from you. You do great work. If you dont mind giving me your number or leaving it on my voicemail, I will get back to you. My number is 562 760-9788, sorry for the confusion.

Eazy


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn dog, you get down on that shit! So how does it work, I ship you the part, you engrave it and ship back right, I gotta have some door handles and shield like the ones posted. And I want some headlight shields done to match, how much, or PM me your info to get a hold of you.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

yes, you send me the part and I will engrave it and replate it for you and ship it back to ready to install. Give me a call on my cell when you get a chance and we can discuss a price or just pm with exactly what type of car the parts are for so I can have an idea of what I will be working with. thanks

Eazy.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Will do. Don't go nowhere cause I can only do one thing at a time.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

no problem, thanks


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

www.eprecisionengraving.com


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

badass engraving!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

thanks,


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

thanks


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

nice


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

very nice


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Jan 6 2005, 08:55 PM
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## tarrera (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes they're real!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarrera_@Jan 7 2005, 05:25 PM
> *Yes they're real!!!!!
> [snapback]2581996[/snapback]​*


even better !! :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

CHECK OUT PRECISION ENGRAVING IN THE MARCH ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IN THE 2005 TIRE AND WHEEL GUIDE.

THANKS


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Eazy a freind of mine has a 65 chevy truck he wants his bumpers engraved can you tell about how much it would be.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

price is going to depend on how much engraving he wants on the bumpers, have him give me a call and we can work something out, thanks


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Can you engrave billet parts and is the process the same?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

yes.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

yes, we can engrave billet parts, no problem. Lets us know what you may have. thanks


----------



## 87montecarlo (Sep 14, 2002)

just wanted to say was up to you from the midwest...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey, Whats up hope all is well, hope your holidays were great, I will see you in INDY


----------



## v_dolo2000 (Apr 28, 2003)

Dats tizzight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 20 2005, 07:24 AM
> *Hey, Whats up hope all is well, hope your holidays were great, I will see you in INDY
> [snapback]2624185[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S YOUR TURN AROUND TIME?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

depends on the size of the part and the design. It is usually pretty fast, takes longer to chrome than to get engraved.


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

We will have new pics on the site soon, so look out for them, thanks


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yo easy sup with those gold rims you told me about, i kept emailing you i want them, the ones with the candy red spokes? holla back at me bro,, later, its me big hec from new york


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 14 2005, 05:42 PM
> *CHECK OUT PRECISION ENGRAVING IN THE MARCH ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IN THE 2005 TIRE AND WHEEL GUIDE.
> 
> THANKS
> [snapback]2606071[/snapback]​*



Shouldn't that be the "March Issue of the 2005 Tire and Wheel Guide in the Lowrider Magazine section"


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

yep, sure is


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

how long is the turnaround on the engraved ko's?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

about 1 1/2 weeks


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 31 2005, 05:52 AM
> *about 1 1/2 weeks
> [snapback]2662865[/snapback]​*


ok. thanks-


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin: 
no problem


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

great guy , great work , I have got some stuff in the past with no problems .


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

thanks, big homie


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Sup EZ
Keep up the Great Work!
:biggrin:


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Eazy, My plaque looks great. Can't wait to show everyone this Saturday at the 15 year annivarsary dance. I konw a good size order will be coming your way from Uniques CC for the upcoming show season. Probably right after the dance. 
Thanks, Julio


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey, Marv hope your doing well out there. Hope to see you soon, will you be in INDY?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Julio, I am really glad you liked the plaque, I wish I could make it out to the dance but I wont be able to. Please let me know what the rest of the club thinks about the plaque and send pics of the dance. Hope you have fun. thanks again.


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Thanks Eazy, Im hoping you can make it to our show @ the new Casino Morongo. May 15, 2005. If not I'll be needing your fliers and business cards like last year so I could put them in the goodie bags. Ill send you pictures of their faces when they see the plaque for the first time. lol.
Julio


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

Keep up the good work Easy also hit me up when you get a chance need some prices. B uffin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice work bro  :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@May 19 2005, 04:45 AM
> *
> [snapback]3157697[/snapback]​*


Will you be at the Majestix Picnic this Sunday?


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

whats up E-Z , well got my knockoffs the other day..that shit looks tight homie!! uyou do good work, hope to do business again real soon. take care uce.
jay


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Sorry for not responding, have not been able to access internet for a couple of weeks due to our move. I really appreciate the possitive feedback from everyone, thanks. I really appreciate it.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

I NEED SOME ENGAVN POINTS ON THAT FRAME CAN U HOOK IT UP. HOW MUCH.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

call me so we can discuss what you want done and how much you want to spend, it can be 100.00 to 10,000 depending what you want.
562 760-9788


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

eazy call me buddy


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

We have a new address and you can find it on our contact page of our website, thanks

Eazy


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 30 2004, 06:21 AM~2257096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EAZY, CAN YOU PM ME ON HOW MUCH FOR SOME DOOR HANDLES LIKE THIS.THE PRICE FOR CHROME AND A PRICE FOR TWO TONE. THANKS, MANDO


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

nice work


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

thanks for the props


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

so should i have the tanks for my hydros gold platted before i have u engrave them..or do u have them gold already..and how do u determine prices on the engraving..i want some dont but i want to keep it somewhat suttle..i have bumpers,outside door handles,..and what limitations is there as far as material..does it have to be metal?im very interested


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 30 2004, 08:22 AM~2257098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much yould that cost to do it to my LUXURIOUS plaque ???????? :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 15 2005, 11:23 AM~3821362
> *how much yould that cost to do it to my LUXURIOUS plaque ???????? :0
> *


 MINE TOO


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 15 2005, 09:30 PM~3824371
> *MINE TOO
> *


HEY PAUL THATS SWEET ,WE GOTTA GET THAT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

how much to do a complet pump like this


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

STILL NO FUCKIN ANSWER??????


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HEY ENGRAVER ?????


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 16 2005, 08:40 AM~3827483
> *how much to do a complet pump like this
> *


still wanting ot know about that pump :0


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

nice


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2005, 09:33 PM~3846123
> *STILL NO FUCKIN ANSWER??????
> *


Give fucker a call
562-760-9788 
972-513-2082


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

SORRY BEEN EXTREMELY BUSY FOR THE SUPERSHOW, ON THE PLQUES THEY RUN 240-280.00 ENGRAVED AND RECHROMED DEPENDING ON SIZE ADN THE ENGRAVED PUMPS RUN 500 ALL CHROME AND 600 TWO TONE ON THE PUMP WE ENGRAVE THE TANK, BLOCK, MOTOR, DUMPS, MOTOR ENDCAP AND BACKING PLATE.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SO THE PLQUES ARE $240 TO $280 IS THAT WITH IT BEING CHROMED???

AND A PM SENT TO YOU!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks for retunring my call e-z..i want the 2 tone pump..ill give u a call i have 2 pumps i want done


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

give me a call anytime, 562-760-9788, thanks


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Where have you been Eazy have not seen you on here in a while.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Been busy at work and engraving and spending time with the family. Anything new going on?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Nice work....I'll be contacting you pretty soon for some Knockoffs to be done....


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WAS UP EASY HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE B


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

EAZY , AT THE SHOP IN IRVING DO YOU HAVE KNOCK-OFFS THAT ARE ALREADY ENGRAVED FOR SALE ?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I have a few sets of knock offs that are done, but have plenty ready to make. You just need to let me know what you want on them.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Dec 6 2005, 11:22 AM~4347872
> *Been busy at work and engraving and spending time with the family. Anything new going on?
> *


I have been working on my 84 caddy as much as I can. there is a show in Fort Worth Saturday not sure how many cars are coming out but you sould come down.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

send me the info on the show, thanks


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

eazy does it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Dec 7 2005, 10:35 AM~4355066
> *send me the info on the show, thanks
> *


THIS SATURDAY 12/10/05 CARSHOW/CARHOP NO TROPHYS FOR CARSHOW NO FEE TO DISPLAY YOUR CAR/ CAR HOP SPONSERED BY B'S HYDRAULICS. DONATIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED

ENTERY FEE FOR HOP WILL BE 15.00 EACH CAR ALL MONEY COLLECTED FOR HOP WILL GO TO PASCHAL HIGH SCHOOL!!!

SINGLE PUMP 100.00 

DOUBLE PUMP 100.00

RADICAL/CAR DANCE 100.00

Eazy if you need any info call me or pm me


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Sorry could not make the show. let me know of any others coming up, thanks


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

precision PM me homie.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

nice work :thumbsup: bad ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 6 2004, 04:52 AM~2270779
> *all of our knock offs are 200.0 for a set of all chrome and 250.00 for all gold, 275.00 for two tone.  Let us know if we can assist you in coming up with a design we have many non club logo designs as well.  Go to our website for more pics.  www.eprecisionengraving.com.  thanks
> *


EZ IS ALL GOLD EVERYTHING GOLD OR IS THAT EVERYTHING GOLD AND THE ENGRAVING CHROME


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

Yo, bro, thanks for the heads up about the LA trip, what's up this weekend? Keep in touch........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 23 2005, 11:27 AM~3872120
> *SORRY BEEN EXTREMELY BUSY FOR THE SUPERSHOW, ON THE PLQUES THEY RUN 240-280.00 ENGRAVED AND RECHROMED DEPENDING ON SIZE ADN THE ENGRAVED PUMPS RUN 500 ALL CHROME AND 600 TWO TONE ON THE PUMP WE ENGRAVE THE TANK, BLOCK, MOTOR, DUMPS, MOTOR ENDCAP AND BACKING PLATE.
> *


so its 600 per pump?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

U Aint NOOOOO joke .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOMIE 
keep up the good work.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

still operating?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

YES HE IS


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

How much for a set of a arms


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mijaz_@Dec 16 2010, 10:59 AM~19342636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mijaz_@Dec 16 2010, 09:59 AM~19342636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats my neighbor David work. :biggrin:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

:0


----------

